
The day our galaxy exploded - Santosh83
https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/the-day-our-galaxy-exploded
======
NKosmatos
Fascinating theory, backed by evidence from observations. And as Phil states,
don’t let cosmophobia scare you :-) “cosmophobia, a fear of things that happen
in space“

